# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  Zarar socho!!!

## Abrar Ahmed

When U.S.A. Attacked MARAKASH I kept silent because I was safe!

When U.S.A. Attacked AFGHANISTAN I still kept Silent because they don't come for me!

When U.S.A. Attacked IRAQ I was again silent because my home was safe!

Today when U.S.A. Attacked WEST PAKISTAN I am Deaf & Blind because I live in the other province!

The day is not far when you and me will be the victim & there will be no one left to cry for us!

Come to your sences & think something PLEASE!!!

----------


## Tulip

You are right about it Abrar, we tend to become deaf and blind when our own lives are not at risk but it's high time we all should realize that and make some efforts to make our future a little better. Though it seems like an impossible dream now.

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Nothing is impossible my dear Tulip, there are many ways to stop U.S.A. but unfortunatly we did not any Khameeni, Qaddafi or Ata Turak. Let's pray for all the victims of U.S.A.

----------


## Tulip

Are what are the ways Abrar? We are almost there slaves right now we cannot do anything on our own. So how are we supposed to stand up to them when we go to them all the time to beg.

----------


## Shades

Of course there are many ways, but the problem is we do not want to implement us, no WAR can be won only by means of weapons. History has proved time again and again that courage and dedication is required to defeat the enemies. If we all post the ways which are coming to our minds then we are educating each other's, and a lot of ways will come up. I am stating few ways which I can think of, I request the contributions of other's too.

1. Correcting self by learning and following Islam completely, As Allah says in Holy Quran 2:208 O you who believe enter into Islam Whole heartedly (Completely).

2. We have to realize the fact that we cannot do any thing by ourself, we have to ask help from Allah alone. The best time and the most sincere is in Tahajjud.

3. Being united, most of times, due to personal grudges we blame whole community's or country's. Special in multicultural societies, we are enemies of each other's we hate whole Pakistani's, or whole Indian's or Whole Bangladeshi's or Whole Arabs. We have to realize even if someone had done some wrong to us then its between him and us and not whole of the nation, no nation has completely good people or completely bad people, each community, nation and tribe has its share or black sheep's. We even have to realize that not all American's support the war or they like to destroy Muslims. We have to live by the standards specified by Allah, our love and hate for anyone must be for Allah. For those who we hate we have to constantly pray to Allah to grant guidance to themalong with for those whom we love. 

Especially we Muslims have to be united at least as we know that this are our testing times, remember UNITED WE STAND, DIVIDE WE FALL.

Allah SWT specifies in Glorious Quran, in Surah Ale-Imran 3:103, And hold fast, all together, by the rope which Allah (stretches out for you), and be not divided among yourselves;

3. We have to get involved in media to clear the mis-informations that is being spread by main stream media against Muslim's and Islam. Write article's in news paper's, let you be heard in polls by SMS. 

4. Stop being apologetic about few black sheep's of our community, the moment we will try and be apologetic the attack's will grow more. No community does that nor do we have to clarify our positions about them.

5. We must Spend in the cause of Allah, TIME, MONEY, EFFORT's. Along with our kith and kins, we also have to realize that, Allah has made us brother's and sister's by our faith. Remember its Allah who has given us the wealth, health and time.

Quran 2:254 - O ye who believe! Spend out of (the bounties) We have provided for you, before the Day comes when no bargaining (Will avail), nor friendship nor intercession.

6. Realizing that violence and weapons are not the only way to win the war's. If weapons were the only solution then America would have won the war within a week in Afghanistan, Iraq and Palestine(Through Israel). Its courage and determination, and educating ourself. American's are the most coward nation, they cannot fight one on one, the brave American soldier use F-16 on the unarmed civilians and armed fighter's. We are better soldier's by physique, but we are being defeated due to our lack of technological advancement, and technology is not something which can not be attained, the day we get our hands on it, its done for oppressor's. BUT MOST IMPORTANT WINNING WAR'S IS NOT IMPORTANT, WHAT MATTER'S IS WINNING HEARTS. VIOLENCE IS NOT A SOLUTION BUT PEACE IS AND WAY TO ACHIEVE PEACE IS BY SPREADING ISLAM.

7. Presenting the true face of Islam by our words and deeds.  

8. Never do injustice, the root cause of problems in all cases is injustice.

9. Remembering "Let their be no Compulsion in Islam" - Quran 2: 256

10. By being concerned about our brethren, as Allah has created all of us from single pair. We have to give them there rights even if they harm us, whether they be Muslims or Non-Muslims. I think we have failed from performing our duties hence this punishment. As prophet said your neighbor is 40 houses from your house and see to it that no one sleeps empty stomach whether it be Muslim or Non-Muslim, did we ever did this? if we would have followed Islam as it is then people would have loved and respected us the most.

O mankind! We created you from a single (pair) of a male and a female, and made you into nations and tribes, that ye may know each other (not that ye may despise (each other) ----- Quran 49:13

----------


## Tulip

MashAllah! Blessed are you to have such clear mind and thoughts Shaikhu. Loved your reply and your optimism. May Allah guide us all..amin.

----------


## Shades

Ameen. Alhamdulillah I thank Allah for every thing he has given me.

Thank you for liking.

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Dear Tulip,

I think you have got your answer fom Wicked, as the concern of your question (We are almost there slaves right now we cannot do anything on our own. So how are we supposed to stand up to them when we go to them all the time to beg.)

We can stand ourselves. We can get rid of their credit. A long time ago I read one sugestion on newspaper One person can give one rupee daily very easily. we are 16,000,000. (16,000,000 is an official view, we know our population is much bigger than it) and we can get PKR. 16,000,000 in a day. We can get PKR. 480,000,000 in a month and PKR. 5,840,000,000 in a year. You can imagine how quickly we will be able to release ourselves. One rupee daily is not a big amount.

But the question is that who will do this???

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Dear Wicked, 

Thank you for being a participant, You are a real person, I admire you and your sugestions. These sugestions are very true. If we want to live long, we have to contact Almighty ALLAH as soon as possible. 



U.S.A. is an illvision which we all can see with our naked eyes and your thoughts are the only way to stop it.

Let's pray for all of us

----------


## Yawarkamal

oey buddy ghabrana nahe hy , kuj nahe honda sady PIYARAY PAKISTAAN nu...humary mulk main aisy aisy qabil leader hain jo USA ki economy aur paisy koo bhi kha jaae gyy..aur dikar bbhi naahe maray gy...

dunya daikhy gi agly chand saloo main USA kahe nazar bhi  nahe ga like russia..
Only way to remain safe be united jaisa "Mohammad ali jinnah" ny farmaya tha...

1st & real problem is inside the country our leaders...2nd USA..

Itna paisa kha ky baithy hue hain . mulk ko kangal kr rahy hain , aur daikho awam hum log pagal hain jo dobara unhee hi elect krty hain , wah ray humari awam..shabash

our both top parties leaders are in world top 10 richest persons..

I think our majority doesent know that as a first Governer General of pakistan Quaid-e-Azam Decided his salery only "ONE RUPEE"..

ALLAH MALIK HY dONT WORRY...

----------


## Shades

Thanks Abrar 4 ur compliment! and also for starting the thread.

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Dear Yawar, Aankhain band kar leney se billi ghayab nahi ho jati. The fact is fact. Look where we are? No where!!! What are we doing? Nothing!!! Doctor Allama Iqbal ne farmaya tha 

"Khuda is Qowm ki halat kabhi nahi badlta jisey apna hoosh na ho"

Aur hum kab tak intazar karain? 62 years to ho gay. My dear baith ke khayen to "Qaroon" ke kizaney bhi khali ho jaatey hain. Please think somthing.

Zara Socho!!!

----------


## Yawarkamal

in pakistan there is no political leader lik JINNAH & IQBAL ,  and now there are some greedy people who said we are people representative and ur leaders, i dont belive on them thats why i never cast vote for any of them, 

Soloution yehi hy keh when there is election started , not even a single man cast his vote for them...Then everybody know whats the problem.

Hum log khud hi vote dsaity hain aur khud hi un ko bura bhi kehty hain...

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Ha Ha Ha, dear yawar vote cast na karna aik tarah ka farar he hai. Anyhow Wicked is very true that we must believe in Allah and "as far you said" wait for good time. 

Thanks for your participation.

----------


## Zing

hmmm

nice discussions...

bt...

dont forget the ground realities also..

GOD BLESS US..

LONG LIVE PAKISTAN...

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

We cann't forget the ground realities. I think you did not realize this thread properly, otherwise you cann't say it. Anyhow thanks for liking dear zing. 

LONG LIVE DEAREST PAKISTAN

----------


## Yawarkamal

> Ha Ha Ha, dear yawar vote cast na karna aik tarah ka farar he hai. Anyhow Wicked is very true that we must believe in Allah and "as far you said" wait for good time. 
> 
> Thanks for your participation.


 
very fuuny yar 

aik taraf app pakistanki bat kr rahy ho dosri taraf app , PPP,PMLN,PMLQ etc ko vote bhi cast kro gy , great zabardast...

JUb kuch badly ga hi nahe tuu Ye sub kuch jo ajj ho raha hy waha hota rahy gaa...

----------


## Yawarkamal

Today i got very very shocking sad news but it is reality i cant change that what happend today , I am in very deep sorrow today , because of this war , No matter who is implementing this war on us , They are americans,talibans,Terrorists or our government policies...



Today i lost one of my friends brother and also he is my friend from childhood untill now , he was a very good friend,very good,son , very good brother & very sincere hardworking person, his name is "SAJID" , he was in PAK ARMY and participating in NWFP operation , Today he got "SHAHADAT" fighiting against Terrorists and For PAKISTAN...



I am in deep shock and still thinking many times what happend this and why



REALLY WE MISSED HIM & CANNOT FORGET HIM , HIS MEMORIES WE PLAY TOGETHER , WE SIT TOGETHER HE WAS A WONDERFUL WONDERFUL PERSONALITY...



NOW I MISSED MY FRIEND "SAJID" MY ENTIRE LIFE..

PAK ARMY KY JAWANO KO SALAM...

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

I am realy sorry dear Yawar, I can understand your feelings. ALMIGHTY ALLAH aap ko or apke dost ke waldain or rishtadaroon ko sakoon ata farmaey. AAMIN SUM-AAMIN 

PAK ARMY KY JAWANO KO SALAM...

----------

